# [Playonlinux] installation Diablo 2 cd non reconnu

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

Maintenant que j'arrive à lancer PlayOnLinux, j'ai un problème avec l'installation de Diablo2. Quand on me demande d'insérer le CD Cinematics, je le mets, le monte et tout marche. Ensuite, on me demande "Play disc" mais aucun des CD restants ne marche (j'ai donc essayé avec les cd jeu, installation, expansion, cintematiques).  Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de mon CD car j'ai essayé avec un autre CD et ça ne marche pas mieux... Avez-vous une idée pour que ça marche? Ca devrait marcher, je me souviens y avoir déjà joué sous Linux...

Merci par avance,

Kevin57

----------

## gregool

Salut,

essaie d'extraire tout tes cd dans un dossier et t'installes a partir de là.

----------

## mornik

Sinon sur le site de blizzard, tu peux télécharger gratuitement les iso de diablo2.

Il te faut créer un compte battle.net et avoir une clée valide.

Les iso plus le patch no-cd officiel, plus de raison de ne pas retourner au sanctuaire du chaos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kevin57

OK merci, je vais essayer de faire comme ça alors. Je ne savais pas que Blizzard proposait les iso gratuitement, et moi qui ai mes CD en double ça ne sert plus à grand chose!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai téléchargé ce que j'ai trouvé sur le site de Blizzard mais il ne s'agit pas d'iso. C'est drôle de dossier qui semble en effet permettre d'installer Diablo 2 avec Wine, mais qui ne marche pas avec POL... A moins que j'aie raté quelque chose...

Edit : et la solution de copier le CD dans un dossier personnel n'a rien changé au problème. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que si je passe juste par Wine les CD sont reconnus, l'erreur semnle donc venir de POL...

----------

## Kevin57

Personne ne sait? Suis-je le seul à rencontrer le problème?

----------

## Kevin57

up

----------

## truc

Deux choses:

_ C'est pas un SAV ici, donc des 'up' toutes les 5min tu ne feras point.

_ La détéction du cd pour warcraft3 ne fonctionnait pas vraiment bien pour moi non plus, sauf quand j'ai recréé la conf de wine en mettant windows 2000 au lieu de windows XP (puis réinstallé les jeux)

----------

## Kevin57

ok merci je vais essayer ça.

----------

## Kevin57

Alors, j'ai essayé de configurer Wine sur Wondows 2000 mais je n'arrive toujours pas à installer D2. Je me demande si le problème ne pourrait pas venir du fait que j'ai installé wine1.1.12 et que Playonlinux me demande wine1.1.28, que j'installe donc depuis PlayOnLinux mais que je n'arrive pas à configurer...

----------

## truc

ah bah, c'est une bonne explication possible!

Bon, ceci étant dit, je débarque un peu, mais concrètement, ça apporte quoi playOnLinux?  *Quote:*   

> PlayOnLinux est un logiciel vous permettant d'installer et d'utiliser facilement de nombreux jeux et logiciels prévus pour fonctionner exclusivement sous Windows® de Microsoft®.

 

C'est déjà le rôle de wine ça je crois non? Fin, pour jouer à warcraft3, je n'utilisais que wine avant, donc, maintenant il faut deux trucs?

EDIT: 

Wow! Ok j'ai compris avec un bon schéma! http://www.playonlinux.com/fr/dev-documentation-5.html

C'est vrai que ça à l'air très pratique!

----------

## Kevin57

truc : disons que j'ai essayé une fois d'installer Diablo 2 juste avec Wine et je n'ai pas réussi à le faire marcher, donc depuis je passe par POL qui ne m'avait, jusqu'à maintenant, jamais posé de problème.

----------

## mornik

POL est vraiment pas mal. Car pour chaque appli il configure wine au petits oignons (on a donc une config de wine différente par appli). Il permet même d'utiliser la version de wine la mieux adaptée à ton appli (car parfois il y a des régressions).

L'autre truc sympas, c'est que les scripts POL sont de simple scripts bash. Donc facilement adaptable (genre pour didi lorsqu'il manque le script pour  patcher en 1.12 mais que le 1.11 est dispo).

Donc oui il est sensible à ta version de wine (fortement).

----------

## Kevin57

mais du coup comment je fais? Il faudrait peut-être que j'installe un wine plus récent mais dans emerge je n'ai rien de plus récent...

----------

## ghoti

Non, d'après ce que je vois, POL installe ses propres "wine" binaires qui sont à priori indépendants des "wine" de portage !

(voir $HOME/.PlayOnLinux/WineVersions)

Raison pour laquelle tu peux avoir des "wine" différents en fonction de l'application ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

En effet PO m'a fait installer une autre version de Wine pour pouvoir essayer d'installer D2. Mais ça n'a pas résolu le problème pour autant...

----------

## Slashounet

Tiens, c'est marrant, j'ai aussi tenté de ré-installer Diablo 2 cet été (CD originaux + clef valide) mais ça plantait en fin d'installation, pourtant, j'avais souvenir de succès total il y a quelque temps. Je vais me pencher sur le problème un de ces soirs.

/

----------

